# 10,000 Members



## ribanett (Feb 15, 2011)

Look like we may break the 10K member mark during the Birthday Bash


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 15, 2011)

ribanett said:


> Look like we may break the 10K member mark during the Birthday Bash


 

Where is everybody????

With that many members this place should be a buzz all the time. Need some new voices. Don't be scared, join the fun.


----------



## Scott (Feb 16, 2011)

10,000!  Dang!  I can't even count that high!   ;-)

Scott.


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 16, 2011)

*huh*



Scott said:


> 10,000! Dang! I can't even count that high! ;-)
> 
> Scott.


Take off your shoes.


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 16, 2011)

I wonder how many are active participants.  I mean that post at least once a week or more.


----------



## Padre (Feb 16, 2011)

I think active may be 5%.  By "active" I mean posting, etc.  I think there are a lot of members who come on and don't post, just read and research.

And having been a moderator on another forum (motorcycle) some may be folks that wanted to spam/sell or use the forum for other reasons. 

And some may have joined just to be able to use the IAP  logo on their web sites.  All kinds of reasons.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 16, 2011)

jttheclockman said:


> ribanett said:
> 
> 
> > Look like we may break the 10K member mark during the Birthday Bash
> ...


That is right. This place should be 'abuzz'.


----------



## bobjackson (Feb 16, 2011)

Let's count off. I'll start.  1


----------



## JBCustomPens (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, if we consider 100 posts active, we have about 10.5% active.

9,991 members
1,054 with 100 posts or more

1,054/9,991= 10.54%


----------



## glycerine (Feb 16, 2011)

bobjackson said:


> Let's count off. I'll start. 1


 
2 :biggrin:


----------



## glycerine (Feb 16, 2011)

JBCustomPens said:


> Well, if we consider 100 posts active, we have about 10.5% active.
> 
> 9,991 members
> 1,054 with 100 posts or more
> ...


 
And on top of that, I wonder how many of those 1,054 have posted in the last 4-6 months?


----------



## JBCustomPens (Feb 16, 2011)

glycerine said:


> And on top of that, I wonder how many of those 1,054 have posted in the last 4-6 months?



378 have posted in the last 6 months and have over 100 posts.

378/9,991= 3.78%

So 3.78% of IAP is a truly active member?! Wow!


----------



## scrollsawwoodart (Feb 16, 2011)

WOW is right.  Very interesting figure.  To think that only 3 lets round it to 4 percent of the members are posting information. 

The 4 percent that are posting continue to provide great quality information and always a handful of laughs


----------



## jeff (Feb 16, 2011)

Not sure where you're getting that number. 

I just ran:

SELECT count( * )
FROM `user`
WHERE posts >100
AND lastpost >1284681600 

against the database and I get 657. That date is 9/17/2010. Coming ahead 2 months to 11/17/2010 I get 616.

I'm home with a cold and downing Nyquil, so I could be screwed up, but I don't think so. 





JBCustomPens said:


> glycerine said:
> 
> 
> > And on top of that, I wonder how many of those 1,054 have posted in the last 4-6 months?
> ...


----------



## jeff (Feb 16, 2011)

PaulDoug said:


> I wonder how many are active participants.  I mean that post at least once a week or more.



The posting RATE (once per X) isn't something I can extract from the database. I'd have to make a query every X and track it. 

In the last week, 620 members have posted. I don't know if those are a subset of the 657 who have posted in the last 6 months, but it leads me to conclude that we have a regular "posting group" of about 600 members. Probably not all the same members as some come and go, but I think that number is reasonable.

In the last week, we have unique 1300 members who have visited. This includes 217 who have never posted.


----------



## Ligget (Feb 16, 2011)

I am still active, however, my wife would disagree! lol  :redface::biggrin:


----------



## jeff (Feb 16, 2011)

Another interesting bit is the long-time, non-posting, actively visiting member.

There are 59 people who have been members for over a year, have never posted, and who have visited in the last week.

Now, folks you all welcome to lurk all you want. However, if there's something we can do to make you feel more welcome and entice you to join the discussions, let us know! (PM me if you want.)


----------



## skiprat (Feb 16, 2011)

Ligget said:


> I am still active, however, my wife would disagree! lol :redface::biggrin:


 
Time to burn those old mags Mark!!!:rotfl:


----------



## WoodWorkinthe530 (Feb 16, 2011)

My head hurts from reading the "Odds of winning the trivia drawing" post, now you throw this at me, I really need it to be 5:00:drink:...


----------



## JBCustomPens (Feb 17, 2011)

jeff said:


> Not sure where you're getting that number.
> 
> I just ran:
> 
> ...



Yeah, sorry you're right. I ran it again and got 678 that posted after 2010/08/16 (6 months ago) and have more than 100 posts.

So what, about 6.78% or so?! Still, that's amazing...


----------



## jeff (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, before I approve the next batch of members, take note of the current member count. All the questions about how many of those members are active, we've hit 10,000. Quite a milestone!


----------



## randywa (Feb 17, 2011)

I always thought I was 1 in a million. Now I find out I'm only 1 in 10,000. Oh well, I still feel special.


----------



## glycerine (Feb 17, 2011)

jeff said:


> PaulDoug said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder how many are active participants. I mean that post at least once a week or more.
> ...


 
Is this something that we can all access?  I'm a database developer and would love to play around with these numbers.  Also, you should be able to calculate a posting RATE using window functions...


----------



## stolicky (Feb 17, 2011)

Congrats IAP.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 17, 2011)

So we have become a 10K group eh? When are we going Titanium? Seriously from my group buys I can guarantee that post counts are not an accurate way to figure how many actual active members we have. there are tons of people that stay quiet for every one that posts. I got to meet a lot of them through e-mail and PM but they simply never speak up in a public way. think of a large romm full of people. you have those that chatter away, and then a lot that just set and wait silently. They are there and they do have their part. making group buys work is one of those things they do.


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 17, 2011)

WoodWorkinthe530 said:


> My head hurts from reading the "Odds of winning the trivia drawing" post, now you throw this at me, I really need it to be 5:00:drink:...



_It is always 5:00 somewhere_, remember?  Now where did i stash the Jack?
Charles

Oh yea, go ahead and speak up, if you are one of the lurkers, for you can not be any worse than I.  I can't sqpeul or talk thut godd Engumlish niether.  So go ahead and join right in.  Give me some company being the laughing stock or the IAP.
Charles

OOPS again, See I cannot even get my own name right


----------



## Carrick (Feb 17, 2011)

You know...I've been reading through this thread and thinking about it. I look at a number of the threads running, everyday, and by the time I get to look at them in the evening, I get to a point were a number of the things I would say have already been said. 
So, I thought about this a moment and did a search on an Iphone app for IAP and came across the thread talking about the Forum Runner...Downloaded it this evening and now have real-time access all day long...(My wife is just jumping for joy about this discovery...).  Thanks to Jeff and Curtis for making the app access happen...

I shall now shed my "semi-sorta, in a round about way...but not exactly..." lurker status and try to get in on the discussions more frequently...


----------



## lazylathe (Feb 17, 2011)

So does this make us part of the "Mile High Club"??

A very cool number to reach during the Birthday festivities!!!!

Andrew


----------



## Pens By Scott (Feb 17, 2011)

randywa said:


> I always thought I was 1 in a million. Now I find out I'm only 1 in 10,000. Oh well, I still feel special.



Randy, depending on the number of "Active Members" you may still be 1 in a million...


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 17, 2011)

Congratulations and thanks to Jeff and Scott for having the forethought to start the IAP 10,000 members ago.


----------



## Curtis (Feb 17, 2011)

glycerine said:


> bobjackson said:
> 
> 
> > Let's count off. I'll start. 1
> ...


 3


----------



## seamus7227 (Feb 17, 2011)

Curtis said:


> glycerine said:
> 
> 
> > bobjackson said:
> ...


4:snail:


----------



## ldb2000 (Feb 17, 2011)

I didn't bother to read ALL the posts so .... 1     :biggrin:


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello everyone!  I am/was #10,000 this afternoon.  I am a new pen turner with only a few under my belt but have caught the bug.  I'll post some pictures in the near future.

Andrew


----------



## dntrost (Feb 17, 2011)

Andrew_K99 said:


> Hello everyone!  I am/was #10,000 this afternoon.  I am a new pen turner with only a few under my belt but have caught the bug.  I'll post some pictures in the near future.
> 
> Andrew



Need to change you handle the MR. 10,000


----------



## cutter (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi all. I have been around since 7 2008 just hideing in the shadows(lurking).
Just love to look around and learn and not to good at conversin. Hope you all will forgive. Oh by the way I dont sell I just make things for presents(give aways).
Thanks Ed


----------



## arioux (Feb 18, 2011)

# 10,000 deserve something special.  Specially if you are new to turning and you are Canadian 

PM me your assress and i'll send you a nice blank assortment.


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 18, 2011)

Andrew, welcome to the addiction from far west Kentucky.  Congratulations on being the # 10K.  As always, be sure to check out the library. The link is on the top of the page.  There you can find a real treasure of info on just about anything pen making.  Any questions you have can be posted in one of the forums and a host of answers will be presented for your help.  If you can get photos of the problem, that will help a bunch.  You will become familiar with a phrase used here often, "No pics, didn't happen."  We all love pics of your pens, good, bad and ugly.  If you do get a really ugly one save it for the bash.  Now grab something, make shavings and do it all safely.

Ed, thanks for coming in out of the cold.  When someone jumps out at you for something you post, just remember, it is almost impossible to get vocal inflection into print.  Just keep on typing and say what you need to.
Charles, the blabber mouth here.  Oh by the way, it takes me forever to get anything out.  My spuelling is oputgeagous.


----------

